# Fromm Gold Large breed puppy issues



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

M&Ms Mon said:


> I have a 10 1/2 month golden who has been on Fromm Puppy since the breeder fed it to her. She has had an AWFUL time with diarrhea immediately following a new bag being started. Has anyone else had this issue? Of course, I didn't save the bag and bought it from Chewy.com. I suspect the food after almost two weeks because every time I put her on rice and chopped beef, she's fine. Transition back to food and back to square one. Thanks!


I use a Fromm Four Star brand (Surf and Turf). I've never had this problem, but I would be concerned that it might be the food. Or, your dog has developed an intolerance to the Fromm and its just happened to come up when you got a new back of food and was poor timing. Fromm has never had a recall with their dry dog food, but that doesn't mean they never could. 

It might be worth reaching out to Chewy and/or to Fromm directly. Chewy may be willing to replace the bag even if you don't have the bag. They could at least give you the bag # for you to report it to Fromm, they may want you to send them a sample of the food for testing or something? 

Has your dog seen a vet? It might also be worth having stool cultures sent, in case its salmonella/e.coli or something. Fromm has never had a recall on their dry food ever, but its worth considering. 

If it were me, I would stop feeding from that bag. Keep it in whatever container you have, in case Fromm does end up wanting a sample of it and either get another bag of Fromm LBP/Fromm something or some other brand in the meantime. You could get a small amount of a sensitive dry diet from the vet. If you want to stick with Fromm but not do Gold, the Fromm Surf and Turf that I use has an appropriate calcium/phos and calorie content that is equivalent to large breed puppy food. Its grain free, so a little richer (so a little more expensive, and sometimes not as well tolerated) than the LBP, but not nearly as rich as a lot of the grain free dog foods out there like Orijen/Acana. I'm not promoting/pushing for it AT ALL, I just happen to know a lot about it, since I chose it instead of Fromm LBP for my puppy, and chose the S&T specifically because of the calcium content.

And then if Fromm isn't interested in testing the food and if you do decide to get rid of that batch, I might clean your dogs food container thoroughly with chlorox, followed by soap and water.

I'd be interested to know what happens, keep us posted! Hope your baby starts feeling better!


----------



## RckyMtnGoldens (Sep 29, 2016)

My dogs have done great on Fromm.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There can be just a bad bag of food, a one off thing. I've had that happen. I would contact Chewy and see if they will replace it. FYI, don't pour the food out of the bag, just put the bag in the food bin, that way you have the codes and food is in the bag it's meant to be stored in. If it won't fit, then just fold the bag up and put it under the bin.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

YES we have this too good on old bag of Fromm bad on new bag


----------

